# Jogging partner



## LightnBug (Apr 15, 2009)

So I recently took up jogging and i was think about getting another dog sometime in the summer. I have 2 dogs already which are a golden retriver and she is 11 and bit to old to keep up. then I have a mini doxie that is one who is fit and trim, but i don't think he would go for a 3 miles jog a day. He doesn't like to get hot, he is kinda goofy. 

So anywho I was thinking about a Mini Bull terrier, and my bf also likes the idea of the breed too. I have wanted one for years and educated myself about the breed. I have gotten mixed answers on the jogging partner thing from people that I do know that own them... 
So I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the idea of one as a running partner.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't know anything about that breed but if you jog a 3 mile stretch and want a dog that will keep up look for a Rhodesian Ridgeback. They will keep up with that daily.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of things "mini"......I have no personal experience with the breed but my concern is at dog that small would have a hard time keeping up for 3 miles...but I could be totally off......why not just a standard bull terrier?


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought they could be on the stubborn side?

If you want a jogging partner what about a shelter lab or pit bull? I promise you can find a loving and active lab or pit bull at any shelter in the US that would make a great jogging partner.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Depending on how fast you jog, a Lab or a Pit might still have some juice left over after 3 miles. A Rhodesian Ridgeback would certainly have energy left after that. I jog 2-3 miles with my 9 and soon-to-be 11 y/o Beagles, no problem.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Any reasonably athletic dog should be able to jog 3 miles daily if built up to it (depending on if you are running competition speeds or a more normal pace). Particularly seek "natural" type dogs without extremes like you find in giants, toys, brachycephalic (smushed face), extra long backs, dwarfism, etc. Not that those dogs necessarily can't do it but you're running a higher risk of developing problems at some point.

The more important thing is that if you want a dog that can start training for it and get up to speed quickly, you'll want to look for a healthy, physically sound dog that's at least a year, even better 18 months+ old, and if possible try to figure out a jogging route that will allow the dog to run on a soft surface (dirt, grass, etc...) as much as possible to avoid wear and tear down the line...since dogs don't wear Nike Shox to absorb the pounding on pavement 

Then of course there's the whole...finding a dog you'll enjoy being around when you aren't jogging as well  

Good luck in your search.


----------



## LightnBug (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I am considering a standard also because the people i do know that have them, 2 of them jog with them and they are both standards. The only thing I worry about with a standard is my doxie holding up and I don't want a 80lb dog, but i can always find a reputable breeder that breeds on the smaller scale. 

My bf is a big fan of labs, and i'm not a big fan of pits because I can't get on into a apartment or a house at that considering it's hard to get house insurance with one. 

I'm still new to jogging myself so I do have a little bit of work to do before i can get up to 3 miles.

I am also considering a shelter dog too, but at the sametime i have wanted a bull terrier forever and we are at the point now that we can afford one and I have the time to train one.


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Any reasonably athletic dog should be able to jog 3 miles daily if built up to it (depending on if you are running competition speeds or a more normal pace). Particularly seek "natural" type dogs without extremes like you find in giants, toys, brachycephalic (smushed face), extra long backs, dwarfism, etc. Not that those dogs necessarily can't do it but you're running a higher risk of developing problems at some point.
> 
> The more important thing is that if you want a dog that can start training for it and get up to speed quickly, you'll want to look for a healthy, physically sound dog that's at least a year, even better 18 months+ old, and if possible try to figure out a jogging route that will allow the dog to run on a soft surface (dirt, grass, etc...) as much as possible to avoid wear and tear down the line...since dogs don't wear Nike Shox to absorb the pounding on pavement
> 
> ...



I agree with this advice  I have a 12 lb Bichon/Shih tzu who runs with me. We built up to it, but I will take her on jogs of 2 or 3 miles a few times/week. I run 4 or 5 miles once or twice/week but I don't bring her on those ones. 

Mind you I'm not the fastest runner out there either LOL


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Well it not always breed. Some dog are just lazy, and also depends on what you feed them.
I had a siberian husky, who sleeps more than half of the day. Any dog can be a jogging partner. Get a higher engery dog.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Have you checked this out yet?

http://www.madcapbullterriers.com/index_files/Page650.htm


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Of the three breeds you listed, stnd poodle, lab, and bull terrier, I would say it's a safe bet the majority of them would love a good 3 mile run a day if they were conditioned for it. Depending on the individual, they may well want more than that, lol. A stnd poodle in particular would need mental stimulation (training, puzzles, etc.) on top of that, but any dog would benefit from that side of things


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think a Aussie or BC would be great dogs to jog with


----------



## BigBlackDogGal (Mar 16, 2009)

Bull terriers can be pretty headstrong, so it might be a challenge to get it to run next to you without pulling or taking off. That said, any dog could do that  

When I looked up info on jogging with your dog most sources said to avoid jogging with breeds with airways that could be obstructed (smushed faces, as someone said above with more eloquence). I wonder if the Bull terrier's facial structure would be a problem. 

I just started running with my dog. It's nice to have company, but I need to teach him how to turn corners. He just keeps jogging in a straight line and then trips me.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

BigBlackDogGal said:


> I just started running with my dog. It's nice to have company, but I need to teach him how to turn corners. He just keeps jogging in a straight line and then trips me.


Have you ever thought that maybe he is doing that on purpose. I am sure he gets a good laugh out of it seeing you trip.


----------



## LightnBug (Apr 15, 2009)

pamperedpups said:


> Have you checked this out yet?
> 
> http://www.madcapbullterriers.com/index_files/Page650.htm


Thanks for the website, I actully have the book when pigs can fly 


BigBlackDogGal said:


> Bull terriers can be pretty headstrong, so it might be a challenge to get it to run next to you without pulling or taking off. That said, any dog could do that
> 
> When I looked up info on jogging with your dog most sources said to avoid jogging with breeds with airways that could be obstructed (smushed faces, as someone said above with more eloquence). I wonder if the Bull terrier's facial structure would be a problem.
> 
> I just started running with my dog. It's nice to have company, but I need to teach him how to turn corners. He just keeps jogging in a straight line and then trips me.


Yeah I know about the head strong thing, so if i do end up getting one we will be going to a lot of classes. 

That has to be a sight to see you jogging, hehehe


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

LightnBug said:


> So I recently took up jogging and i was think about getting another dog sometime in the summer. I have 2 dogs already which are a golden retriver and she is 11 and bit to old to keep up. then I have a mini doxie that is one who is fit and trim, but i don't think he would go for a 3 miles jog a day. He doesn't like to get hot, he is kinda goofy.
> 
> So anywho I was thinking about a Mini Bull terrier, and my bf also likes the idea of the breed too. I have wanted one for years and educated myself about the breed. I have gotten mixed answers on the jogging partner thing from people that I do know that own them...
> So I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the idea of one as a running partner.


It's easy to get excited about jogging for a few weeks and then lose interest/motivation. I'd give it some time and see if you really are going to be a committed jogger, unless you want a new dog regardless of the jogging.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Bonn1997 said:


> *It's easy to get excited about jogging for a few weeks and then lose interest/motivation.* I'd give it some time and see if you really are going to be a committed jogger, unless you want a new dog regardless of the jogging.


very good point.


----------

